# [SOLVED] New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer



## BSiffer (Jun 30, 2012)

I have an alienware m15x with a gtx 260m. Whenever I update the drivers from the default driver, i get constant BSODs. I'm not sure if it's a problem with the graphics card or not.

Anyways, here are the "problem details" :

Source
Windows

Summary
Video hardware error

Date
‎6/‎29/‎2012 7:07 PM

Status
Not reported

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20120629-1905.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml

Extra information about the problem
BCCode: 117
BCP1: FFFFFA8005A594E0
BCP2: FFFFF880073B04D4
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7600
Service Pack: 0_0
Product: 768_1

It always seems to be this same problem. But it goes away once i roll back to the previous drivers, at the sacrifice of graphics performance


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer*

Hello BSiffer, please refer to the following thread and reply accordingly:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards,

E-Peen


----------



## BSiffer (Jun 30, 2012)

*New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer*

*·* OS - Windows 7 home premium 
*·* x64 bit 
*·* above ^ 
*·* OEM 
*·* approx 2 years old 
*· *Never touched the OS 
*· *CPU I7-720QM 
*· *Video Card - Nvidia Geforce GTX 260M - 1G ram 
*· *MotherBoard - idk, i just got it replaced a month ago by Dell, for liquid damage, but the problem existed even with the old MB 
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage - Delta, 150W *
·* System Manufacturer Alienware/Dell 
*·* Exact model number x15-53758 ( i think this is it, idk) (It's an Alienware m15x)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer*

Lots of 116 TDRs!

*NOTE: If overclocking, please reset the system to default values while troubleshooting it. This includes CPU, RAM, GPU overclocking. You're more than welcome to put your stocks back to clock after we've diagnosed your issues!!!!!*

The first thing I recommend doing if overclocks aren't the issue is fully uninstalling and reinstalling your nVidia video card drivers, as a bad driver installation can cause 116 bugchecks, especially since the culprit is being pointed to nvlddmkm.sys (nVidia video card drivers). If these issues started happening after a driver update, rollback the video card drivers you installed to an earlier version that worked previously without issue. If you cannot install the drivers without BSOD'ing, I'd recommend giving safe mod uninstall a try, and then installing in normal Windows.

If drivers do not help, your issue may be heat related, inadequate cooling, dust buildup in the fans or pci-e slot, so make sure your rig is being cooled adequately. 

Run Furmark to test your video card to ensure that the card(s) itself is running as intended:



> FurMark Setup:
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> Click "Go" to start the test
> ...


The following hardware issues can cause a TDR event:



> - Failing overclock on CPU or GPU (stop overclocking)
> - Bad sector in memory resulting in corrupt data being communicated between GPU and the system (either video or system memory) ( MemTest and a video memory stress test: |MG| Video Memory Stress Test 1.7.116 Download )
> - Corrupt hard drive/windows install resulting in corruption to the system registry or the page file (Hard drive diagnostics ( HD Diagnostic ), reset your pagefile


Memtest download to test your RAM: Memtest86.com - Memory Diagnostic

To "reset" the pagefile, follow these instructions:



> Use this technique to "reset" your pagefile:
> a ) Go to Start...Run...and type in "sysdm.cpl" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
> -Then click on the Advanced tab,
> -then on the Performance Settings Button,
> ...


Run System File Checker:



> SFC.EXE /SCANNOW
> Go to Start and type in "cmd.exe" (without the quotes)
> At the top of the search box, right click on the cmd.exe and select "Run as adminstrator"
> In the black window that opens, type "SFC.EXE /SCANNOW" (without the quotes) and press Enter.
> Let the program run and post back what it says when it's done.


- Over heating of GPU or CPU again resulting in corrupt data being communicated. (Point a house fan at the video card, take temperature readings from the card with an IR detector (or your finger - but be very, very careful!!!)

- GPU failure due to any sort of issue from insufficient power(VERY common) to heat. (check the power leads, use a multimeter to check the power output, try another, more powerful PSU)

The following software issues can cause a TDR event:



> -Incompatible drivers of any sort (either GPU, sound, etc) ( http://www.microsoft.com/windows/com...s/default.aspx )
> -Messy registry (I doubt this and don't approve of registry cleaners)
> -Known vista issues resounding around multiple displays, aero, dreamscape, and various display drivers. (none known for this OS)
> -Known vista issues that sometimes cause corrupt information to be sent to the video card from system memory (will be addressed completely in SP2, has had various fixes applied since vista's release) (none known for this OS)
> ...


Also, Service Pack 1 isn't installed, I'd recommend doing that when you get the system stable enough:

Learn how to install Windows 7 Service Pack 1 (SP1)

Regards,

E-Peen


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer*

*And* it's a laptop = best to stick with reinstalling the graphics drivers from Alienware/Dell, trying to use standard nVidia drivers may cause further problems (or maybe that's the cause of these?).


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: New Nvidia Drivers crash my computer*



satrow said:


> *And* it's a laptop = best to stick with reinstalling the graphics drivers from Alienware/Dell, trying to use standard nVidia drivers may cause further problems (or maybe that's the cause of these?).


Good catch!


----------



## BSiffer (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I rolled back the drivers to the default ones and they held up in graphical situations that would BSOD, so the recomended drivers from nVidia seem to be the cause of the problem. Strange because they were recommended for my exact gpu, even the mobile version, but oh well :/ Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Good to hear everything's working again.


----------

